# Mit Schutztüre quittieren einen Automatikvorgang starten?



## Fluffi (5 November 2021)

Ist es erlaubt, mit dem Quittiertaster für eine Schutztüre (hinter der ein Teil eingelegt werden muss) gleichzeitig auch einen Automatikvorgang zu starten oder muss dieser immer separat aktiviert werden? Ich meine damit nicht die Auswahl der Betriebsart Automatik, die wurde vorher schon ausgewählt. Lediglich der Start des Vorgangs ist gemeint.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 November 2021)

Ich gehe einmal schwer davon aus das es nicht explizit erlaubt ist und auch nicht explizit verboten ist. Eher ein Fall für eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 November 2021)

Steht nicht irgendwo geschrieben das mit dem quittieren einer Sicherheitsfunktion keine Bewegung ausgelöst werden darf ? Die Safety-Experten werden sich gleich melden.


----------



## Fluffi (5 November 2021)

Naja, die Gefährdungsbeurteilung wird dem nicht widersprechen, denn für die ist der Sicherheitsbereich ja dann ok. bzw diese hat festgelegt dass es eine Schutztüre braucht aber mehr kann ich da nicht mehr rausziehen. Das ist hier denke ich eher so eine Normengeschichte. Ich kenn das auch so, dass mit dem Quittieren einfach per Definition nichts gestartet werden sollte, aber wüsste jetzt auf die schnelle nicht wo das genau festgelegt ist. Um die "Gleichzeitigkeit" ein wenig herauszunehmen würde ich den Startvorgang evtl. auch noch ein bisschen verzögern.
Es geht um eine Maschine, bei der an einer Stelle ständig etwas eingelegt werden muss. Um die Bedienbarkeit und Taktzeit zu erhöhen wäre es hier einfach sinnvoller einen Taster für beides zu haben. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine normale Schutztüre,


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 November 2021)

Ich habe vor Jahren mal ein spezielle Lichtschranke vor so einen Arbeitsplatz installiert. Irgendwas mit Taktsteuerung. Ich glaube wenn ein bestimmter Takt (Teil einlegen) ansteht dann musste nicht mal quittiert werden.




			https://products.schmersal.com/upload/orig/10/00/20/04/DOC_MAN_MEC_mrl-slc-slg445_SDE_AIN_V2.pdf
		


Seite 18


----------



## Elektriko (5 November 2021)

Ich habe auch ein Rundtisch mit vielen Stationen gehabt, wo man jede Station separat quittieren un starten gleichzeitig konnte. Aber wie schon geschrieben, hängt von den RBU/GBU ab.... (Sichtbarkeit finde ich sehr wichtig)
Aber quittieren/starten war nicht beim Not- Halt Taster möglich, nur bei der Unterbrechung von Lichtvorhängen (jede Station hat ein Lichtvorhang gehabt)
Aber wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob irgendwo etwas darüber geschrieben ist....


----------



## Fluffi (5 November 2021)

Beim dem Taktbetrieb geht es ja sogar um das Quittieren, als auch den Start, ohne jeglichen Taster und auch noch bei einer BWS.
Aus rein logischer Sicht könnte man sagen, wenn selbst das alles da noch ok ist, dann sollte ja ein Taster mit Quittieren+Start bei einer Türe erst Recht in Ordnung sein. Beim Taktbetrieb wird als Überwachung welche die Funktionalität zurücksetzt ein Timer verwendet. Ich könnte dann sagen, wenn der Einlegevorgang nach Zeit x Sekunden nicht stattgefunden hat, muss beim nächsten mal der Start-Taster gedrückt werden, ansonsten reicht das Quittieren.

@Elektriko: Ein Verweis auf die RBU hilft hier echt nicht weiter (zumindest mal wenn keine BWS im Spiel ist). Wenn der Sicherheitsbereich quittiert und somit in Ordnung ist, ist eh alles freigegeben und auf unsafe-Basis ready to start. Wenn jetzt ein automatischen Start als personengefährdend  deklariert werden würde, dann würde einiges andere schon nicht stimmen.
Oder anders gesagt: aus der Risikobeurteilung kann und darf niemals hervorgehen, dass ein Start nach Quittieren in irgendeiner weise personengefährdend ist. Somit sagt mir die RBU zu der Thematik immer: Ja mach das.


----------



## kp400 (5 November 2021)

Mir wurde von unserem Safety Management bei der Validierung einer neuen Schutztür eine Norm vorgelegt welche besagt, dass ein gleichzeitiges Quittieren + Starten der Automatik durch eine einzelne Aktion nicht erlaubt ist. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir nächste Woche den dementsprechenden Normenverweis zukommen lassen.


----------



## Fluffi (5 November 2021)

@kp400 Danke. Das wäre wirklich sehr nett.


----------



## Elektriko (5 November 2021)

kp400 schrieb:


> Mir wurde von unserem Safety Management bei der Validierung einer neuen Schutztür eine Norm vorgelegt welche besagt, dass ein gleichzeitiges Quittieren + Starten der Automatik durch eine einzelne Aktion nicht erlaubt ist. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir nächste Woche den dementsprechenden Normenverweis zukommen lassen.



Welche Norm?


----------



## s_kraut (5 November 2021)

Ich dachte mal was gelesen zu haben, dass ein automatischer Start mit dem Quittieren nicht zulässig sei.
In der ISO 14118 findet man den Satz "
Bei einer Stellvorrichtung, die so konstruiert und gebaut ist, dass sie mehrere verschiedene Aktionen ausführt, d. h. es keine direkte Kommunikation gibt, muss die auszuführende Aktion deutlich angezeigt werden und gegebenenfalls bestätigt werden."

Ansonsten teile ich da die Ansicht vom DeltaMike


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eher ein Fall für eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung



Überlegen was schief gehen kann hat noch nie geschadet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich dachte mal was gelesen zu haben, dass ein automatischer Start mit dem Quittieren nicht zulässig sei.


Im Automotive-Bereich sieht man häufig Prüfvorrichtungen die mit dem schließen der Schutzhaube ihren Prüfablauf beginnen ( da wird gar nichts quittiert, automatischer Anlauf Pnoz und Prüfablauf )


----------



## testor (5 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich dachte mal was gelesen zu haben, dass ein automatischer Start mit dem Quittieren nicht zulässig sei.
> In der ISO 14118 findet man den Satz "
> Bei einer Stellvorrichtung, die so konstruiert und gebaut ist, dass sie mehrere verschiedene Aktionen ausführt, d. h. es keine direkte Kommunikation gibt, muss die auszuführende Aktion deutlich angezeigt werden und gegebenenfalls bestätigt werden."
> 
> ...


Die Diskussion gibt's ja öfter und ich meine der Absatz kommt aus der 13849-1. 
Ich habe da ewig nicht mehr mit zu tun gehabt aber mein Verständnis war da, dass das quittieren alleine nicht zum Wiederanlauf führen darf, dies aber sehr wohl automatisch durch eine Auswertung in der Steuerung geschehen kann.


----------



## Elektriko (5 November 2021)

testor schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gibt's ja öfter und ich meine der Absatz kommt aus der 13849-1.
> Ich habe da ewig nicht mehr mit zu tun gehabt aber mein Verständnis war da, dass das quittieren alleine nicht zum Wiederanlauf führen darf, dies aber sehr wohl automatisch durch eine Auswertung in der Steuerung geschehen kann.



Ich glaube, dass wenn etwas geschrieben ist, muss auch in der 13849 sein, aber ich habe die Norm nicht bei mir. Nächste Woche suche ich in der Norm. 
Macht Sinn, dass quittieren uns starten verschiedene Kommando sein müssen. Bei uns ist immer so, aber bei diesem Rundtisch war anders.....


----------



## s_kraut (5 November 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wenn etwas geschrieben ist, muss auch in der 13849 sein, aber ich habe die Norm nicht bei mir. Nächste Woche suche ich in der Norm.
> Macht Sinn, dass quittieren uns starten verschiedene Kommando sein müssen. Bei uns ist immer so, aber bei diesem Rundtisch war anders.....


Hm ja möglicherweise steht da tatsächlich was, was aber auf breitem Band ignoriert werden kann..


----------



## hirngabel (6 November 2021)

https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/publikationen-dokumente/infoblaetter/infobl_deutsch/067_rueckstellfunktion.pdf
		

DIN EN ISO 13849-1    5.2.2

- Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten.
- muss durch ein getrenntes manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRP/CS bereitgestellt werden


----------



## Fluffi (6 November 2021)

"Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten" aber wenn man es Taktbetrieb nennt, dann schon, sogar mit autom. Rückstellung. Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## marscho (6 November 2021)

Um mal meine Einschätzung hierzu zu teilen:

Wir haben desöfteren Anlagen, bei denen der Bediener heiße Teile mit einer Zange in die Maschine einlegen muss.
Nach der Bearbeitung wird das Teil von hinten durch einen Roboter abgeholt.
Der Start des Vorgangs wird über einen Fußtaster ausgelöst (der bis zu einem festgelegten Schritt gehalten werden muss).
Zusätzlich gibt es vor der Maschine einen Lichtvorhang, bei dem der Abstand aber (gut begründet) aus dem Fertigungsprinzip heraus nicht nach 13855 ausgelegt werden kann (zumindest auf die Maschine bezogen, beim Roboter sieht das anders aus).
Unabhängig davon sind die Vorhänge fast immer hintertretbar.
Also muss eine Quittierung her.
Es ist dem Bediener aber nicht zuzumuten, nach jedem Vorgang einzeln den Vorhang zu quittieren und erst danach mit dem Fußschalter den Vorgang starten zu können. Manipulation wäre zu erwarten.
Also wird über den Fußschalter gleichzeitig quittiert und die Bewegung ausgelöst.
Der hintertretbare Bereich ist vom Fußschalter problemlos einzusehen.
Der  Fußschalter muss in diesem Fall selbstverständlich fest an einem Ort außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs montiert werden.
Bei solch einer Anwendung muss die "Quittiereinrichtung" dann aber an die Sicherheitsfunktion angepasst sein, die gestartet wird (die Quittierung als solche ist normalerweise erst einmal *keine*).
Bedeutet PL-Bestimmung in diesem Fall inkl. je nach Fall zweikanaliger Ausführung.
Zusammengefasst: Wie zuvor schon geschrieben, kommt es auf die Risikobeurteilung an. Ich würde das keinesfalls als Standard ansehen, aber möglich ist das schon.


----------



## Elektriko (6 November 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> "Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten" aber wenn man es Taktbetrieb nennt, dann schon, sogar mit autom. Rückstellung. Muss man nicht verstehen.



Also, wenn eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion gibt (Quittierung) muss ein separat Start Befehl sein. Aber kann auch keine Rückstellfunktion benötigt werden, und die Maschine die Quittierung automatisch machen, und was wir gleichzeitig "quittieren/starten" nennen, ist einfach nur "starten" (die Maschine hat schon die Quittierung automatisch gemacht). Sieht ihr dasselbe?


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

@marscho 

Die Erstabnahme eines Lichtvorhangs erfolgt bei uns durch den Hersteller.
Dabei gab es die Aussage:
Quittierung und gleichzeitiger Start geht ... Allerdings darf Hintertreten nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Ralle (6 November 2021)

Es geht sogar ohne zu quittieren!
Ich war auch immer der Meinung das sei nicht erlaubt, aber logischer Menschenverstand hat bekannterweise nichts mit den Sicherheitsvorschriften für Maschinen zu tun.

Von Sick gibt es PSDI, keine Ahnung, wie genau die das durchbekommen haben:

*Video: Interessant ab 2:20*

Sick Homepage PSDI


----------



## Elektriko (6 November 2021)

Was meinst du mit hintertreten 🤦?


----------



## Elektriko (6 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @marscho
> 
> Die Erstabnahme eines Lichtvorhangs erfolgt bei uns durch den Hersteller.
> Dabei gab es die Aussage:
> Quittierung und gleichzeitiger Start geht ... Allerdings darf Hintertreten nicht möglich sein.


Was meinst du mit hintertreten 🤦?


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit hintertreten 🤦?


Was Dieter NICHT damit meint: in den Hintern treten.


----------



## Elektriko (6 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was Dieter NICHT damit meint: in den Hintern treten.


🤣
Aber ich habe ernst gefragt 🤷‍♀️
Meinst du @Blockmove , dass nur für ein Eingang gilt?

Aber dies wäre es nur mit Lichtvorhängen bzw. Scanners möglich, oder auch mit Sicherheitsschalter (z.B.: Türen)


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es geht sogar ohne zu quittieren!
> Ich war auch immer der Meinung das sei nicht erlaubt, aber logischer Menschenverstand hat bekannterweise nichts mit den Sicherheitsvorschriften für Maschinen zu tun.
> 
> Von Sick gibt es PSDI, keine Ahnung, wie genau die das durchbekommen haben:
> ...


Den Taktbetrieb an Pressen gibt es schon lange.
Sowas an "normalen" Maschinen umzusetzen ist, ist oft nicht simpel.
Ich halb mal einen Rundtakttisch dafür umgebaut.
Du musst sicherstellen, dass alle Bewegungen in einer sicheren Position stehen und der Anlauf sicher verhindert ist.
Mit diesen Signalen wird der Lichtvorhang im Prinzip "überbrückt". Mit dem Freiwerden darf der Start erfolgen.
Und dabei soll natürlich die Taktzeit auch noch passen.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> 🤣
> Aber ich habe ernst gefragt 🤷‍♀️
> Meinst du @Blockmove , dass nur für ein Eingang gilt?
> 
> Aber dies wäre es nur mit Lichtvorhängen bzw. Scanners möglich, oder auch mit Sicherheitsschalter (z.B.: Türen)



Ein Lichtvorhang muss einen Abstand zu den gefährlichen Bewegungen haben.
Der Abstand ist meist so groß, dass jemand zwischen Lichtvorhang und Maschine stehen kann.
Der Lichtvorhang ist also frei und jemand befindet im Gefahrenbereich. Das nennt man Hintertreten


----------



## Fluffi (6 November 2021)

Um nochmal auf das Eingangsthema zurückzukommen:
Wie sieht das Ganze nun bei einer Anlage mit einer Schutztüre zum Einlegen aus? Also keine Lichtschranke. Kein Hintertreten usw.

Die Meinungen hier sind ja, und da bin ich auch dabei, dass man die Sache theoretisch ignorieren kann. Aber wie ist das dann zu argumentieren? Die 13849-1 gibt ja per Definition vor, dass es nicht sein darf und setzt die Umsetzung auch nicht in Relation zu einer Einschätzung der Gefährdung.
Hier wird dennoch immer wieder darauf verwiesen eben eine Beurteilung zu machen. Aber dazu müsste es ja erst einmal den gegenteiligen Fall geben. Wie sollte überhaupt eine Anlage mit Schutztüre aussehen, bei der ein autom. Wiederanlauf mir Quittieren eine Personengefährdung hervorruft. Mir fällt absolut kein Beispiel ein.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Eingangsthema zurückzukommen:
> Wie sieht das Ganze nun bei einer Anlage mit einer Schutztüre aus? Also keine Lichtschranke. Kein Hintertreten usw.
> 
> Die Meinungen hier sind ja, und da bin ich auch dabei, dass man die Sache ignorieren kann. Aber wie ist das dann zu argumentieren? Die 13849-1 gibt ja per Definition vor, dass es nicht sein darf und setzt die Umsetzung auch nicht in Relation zu einer Einschätzung der Gefährdung.
> Hier wird dennoch immer wieder darauf verwiesen eben eine Beurteilung zu machen. Aber wie sollte überhaupt eine Anlage mit Schutztüre aussehen, bei der ein autom. Wiederanlauf mir Quittieren eine Personengefährdung hervorruft. Mir fällt absolut kein Beispiel ein.



Wenn du eine Tür hast, dann ist meist ein Aufenthalt im Gefahrbereich möglich.
Also Tür zu -> Quittierung -> Anlage scharf aber noch kein Start.
Somit ist das Risiko für den eingesperrten Mitarbeiter geringer.
Sind Quittierung und Start gemeinsam, läuft die Anlage eben sofort los.
Und das Risiko steigt.
So wurde es uns mal erklärt.
Also auch die ähnliche Situation wie beim Hintertreten eines Lichtvorhangs.
Meines Wissens - und ohne Gewähr - kannst du Quttieren und gemeinsam starten, wenn du sicher ausschliessen kannst, dass jemand im Gefahrbereich sein kann.


----------



## Fluffi (6 November 2021)

Im Gefahrenbereich sich aufhalten ist unmöglich. Es ist mehr eine Einlegeklappe als eine Türe.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Im Gefahrenbereich sich aufhalten ist unmöglich. Es ist mehr eine Einlegeklappe als eine Türe.



Einlegeklappe != Schutztür.


----------



## Tommi (6 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es geht sogar ohne zu quittieren!
> Ich war auch immer der Meinung das sei nicht erlaubt, aber logischer Menschenverstand hat bekannterweise nichts mit den Sicherheitsvorschriften für Maschinen zu tun.
> 
> Von Sick gibt es PSDI, keine Ahnung, wie genau die das durchbekommen haben:
> ...


Zweitaktbetrieb von Lichtgittern gibt es schon lange, beworben wird dort anscheinend ein Funktionsbaustein
der Sick-Sicherheitssteuerung.
Sick-Marketing-Leute, typische Maschinenbediener.


----------



## hirngabel (6 November 2021)

Das Quittieren darf keine Bewegung auslösen, da ist die DIN EN ISO 13849 eindeutig.
Die Norm sagt aber auch, dass man eine Quittierung (Rückstellfunktion) nur benötigt, wenn es in der Risikobeurteilung gefordert ist. 

Wenn man jetzt z.B. nur einen begrenzten Raum hinter der Schutzeinrichtung hat, indem sich bei geschlossenem Schutz niemand aufhalten kann, benötigt man unter Umständen keine Rückstellfunktion.  

Die DIN EN ISO 12100 und die DIN EN ISO 13855 erlauben auch die Möglichkeit, dass die Maschine automatisch wiederanläuft, nachdem die Türe geschlossen wird bzw. das Lichtgitter nicht mehr unterbrochen ist.

siehe dazu DIN EN ISO 12100 und DIN EN ISO 13855
Anforderungen an Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Startfunktion 
bzw. Zusätzliche Anforderungen an sensitive Schutzeinrichtungen bei deren Einsatz für die Auslösung von Zyklen


----------



## s_kraut (7 November 2021)

Darf ich in die Diskussion mal einkippen, dass die Normen typisiert sind:

Typ-A-Norm - allgemeine Sicherheitsgrundnormen:
z.B. ISO 12100; IEC 61508

Typ-B1-Norm - Sicherheitsaspekte:
z.B. ISO 13849-1; ISO 13855

Typ-B2-Norm - Schutzeinrichtungen:
z.B. ISO 14119, ISO 14120

Typ-C-Normen - detaillierte Sicherheitsanforderungen für bestimmte (Gruppen von) Maschinen
...

witzigerweise gilt hier nicht Ober sticht Unter sondern andersrum, je spezieller die Norm ist, desto mächtiger ist sie im Anwendungsfall. Wenn also eine C-Norm etwas fordert, was die A nicht vorsieht, gilt die C.

Beim Quittieren der Sicherheitsfunktion würde demnach die 14119 mit ihren Forderungen vorangehen.
Sie sagt, wenn ein Quittierknopf einen automatischen Wiedereinstart mit auslöst, so muss dies am Taster kenntlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Elektriko (8 November 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Zweitaktbetrieb von Lichtgittern gibt es schon lange



Vielleicht ist eine dumme Frage....🤦 

Aber was meint man mit "Zweitaktbetrieb von Lichtgittern"? 

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist eine dumme Frage....🤦
> 
> Aber was meint man mit "Zweitaktbetrieb von Lichtgittern"?
> 
> Danke


----------



## Elektriko (8 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57297



Danke Dir.
Wäre wie ein "Reset mit automatische Quittierung"?


----------



## Elektriko (8 November 2021)

Ok, ich glaube, dass ich es verstanden habe😊, 2 Takt sind 2 Unterbrechungen, bei Lichtvorhängen heißt, einmal drin, einmal raus.... ist es richtig? 
Und ist das eine Funktion von Lichtvorhängen? also, kann man diese Funktion als Parameter einfach auswählen?


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2021)

Guckt mal im Beitrag #21 genau den Film an. Die Sick-Frau mogelt.
Sie hat immer beide Arme gleichzeitig im Lichtgitter...


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Guckt mal im Beitrag #21 genau den Film an. Die Sick-Frau mogelt.
> Sie hat immer beide Arme gleichzeitig im Lichtgitter...


Wenn sie fairerweise kurz nach dem Teil rausholen beide Hände hinter den Kopf nehmen würde, dann würde die Maschine ein Zyklus leer durch fahren.

Die Frau mogelt nicht, die Frau hat ihre Maschinensteuerung verstanden...(mach mal Ton an beim Video!)


----------

